# buttons für webpages



## kleinermeier18 (2. Juli 2001)

Hallo,
es geht sich um Buttons und was ich daran nicht verstehe,
1. gibt es die Möglichkeit direkt in PSP erstellte Buttons
mit Links zu versehen, sodass diese von z.B. DreamWeaver erkannt
werden?
2.ich erstelle oft wenn die Buttons schon fertig sind ein neues
Background Design, wobei ich darauf Achte das die erstellen Buttons ins Bild passen. Da aber der Button (das Bild) 4 echik ist und der
Hintergrung anders des neuen Designs ist, ist der z.B. Oval gestaltete Butten jetzt mit einem 4 eckigem Kasten umgeben, kann
man den Hintergund der Buttons nicht Transparent darstellen?

"ich denke mal beide fragen werden mit NEIN beantwortet, aber ich wollts jetzt einfach mal wissen"

wenn ihr sonst noch tips in sachen Button erstellung für mich habt, oder auch einen link zum thema, würd ich mich freuen 

bis späääter

kleinermeier


----------



## Dorian Iten (2. Juli 2001)

also in ps kannst du das machen, du machst nen button und öffnest dann imageReady [mit ps 6.0 kann man das glaub ich grade so machen, weiss nicht genau, ich hab 5.5]

*datei > springen zu... > image ready   //oder: < ctrl> + < shift> + m*

in imageready kannst du dann über

*fenster > rollover einblenden* 

die mouseover effekte einstellen, und über "slices einblenden" die  links [inklusive _target] bestimmen und das ganze dann speichern mit "optimiert-version speichern" [häckchen bei "html speichern" und "bilder speichern".
unter den optionen kannst du dann deinen bilder ordner anwählen und IR erstellt eine html datei mit dem mouseover effekt und in dem angegebenen ordner die benötigten einzelbilder. -ferig 

wegen transparenten bildern, das muss ein gif oder png sein, ein tut gibt irgendwo, hab jetzt 5 min. gesucht, find s aber nicht, ich habs aber vor 1-2 tagen gesehen, hiess "transparente bilder" oder so, sorry.
is nicht so schwierig, irgendwas mit datei > exportieren... > gif89a exportieren
dann die farbe bestimmen die dann transparent sein soll.. hm wenn ich das so anschaue is das ganz einfach, einfach hintergrund z.B. schwarz machen, dann transparent-farbe auf schwarz stellen. nimm ne transtarenz farbe, die am meisten zum hintergrund deiner site passt.

hoff ich hab dir ein wenig geholfen 

.:döS:.


----------



## kleinermeier18 (2. Juli 2001)

*ein fettes dankeschön...*

hey .:dös:.  

Mann...ich hab schon gedacht das ich hier doofe fragen stelle,
super das das funktioniert und nach deiner Anleitung werde ich
das sicher hinbekommen. 

Danke das du dir soviel Zeit genommen hast für meine Fragen, 
5 min alleine für die suche nach Tut...ich weiss nicht was
ich sagen soll! 

*Und ich war noch schnell auf deiner Page, coole sache :smoke: *

kleinermeier


----------



## Dorian Iten (2. Juli 2001)

uiii 

danke, gern geschehen, bin ja auch nicht der profi und mit sachen erklären frischt man sein wissen wieder auf, und ich hab ja jetzt sogar noch so halb gelernt wie man transparente bilder macht, wusst ich vorher auch nich  ..naja wenn das wirklich so geht, habs noch nicht ausprobiert *g*

.:döS:.


----------



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

also wenn di buttons net animiert sein sollen dann gibt es da ne ganz simple möglichkeit du speichers den button als gif ab (achte darauf das die stellen die man nicht sehen soll nicht schwarz oder weiß oder blau oder sontewie aushehn sondern einfach weglöscht sind)
so jetzt machst du dreamweaver auf und fügst den button ein wenn du dann des bild (den button) anklickst erscheint in dem eigenschaften fenster (wenns noch net auf ist dann: Strg+F3)
dort findest du in der linken unteren ecke die bezeichnung MAP

und dann noch darunter nen zeiger und daneben drei weitere buttons einer mit nem recheck drin der nächste mit nem oval und dann noch eins was ich jetzt net zuordnen kann *g*
du klickst halt einfach mal auf den letzten und dann klickste in dem gif also dem button rein genau dahin wo die maus reagiren soll wenn sie drüber geht, d.h. du must den bereich umrahmen der angesprochen werden soll wenn die maus drüber geht.

Jetzt kannst du noch nen hyperlink hinzufügen und nen target

Alles klar??? wenn nicht dann mail mir einfach ich erklär dir es anhand von einpar bildern %) 

Das was ich dir hier grade vermitteln wollte sind imagemaps aber das gehört ja eigendlich in die hmtl sektion :-[


----------



## Dorian Iten (2. Juli 2001)

*oh...*

die möglichkeit hatte ich vergessen, ich mach's auch manchmal so, danke das du das hier hin geschrieben hast, hilft  kleinermeier sicher auch weiter [& allen anderen die sich für das thema interessieren *g*]

.:döS:.


----------

